# female cherry shrimp female upside down??



## aznb0i (Feb 14, 2008)

my female cherry shrimp is upside down is that a bad thing?? she is full of eggs or berried if that is the right term. It looks like the eggs are hatching out. let me know if anyone else had dealt with this.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Most shrimps graze upside down. Is she dead looking? Does she move when you touch the spot she is at?


----------



## aznb0i (Feb 14, 2008)

she is alive for sure. I see legs moving. she is just laying there with eggs


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

Upside down holding on to something? like a plant, rock, wood ect... or upside down with her back to ground or a surface?


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

If she's upsidedown and not holding on to something or molting, there is something wrong with her. Sorry but she probably won't last much longer.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

My shrimp have never appeared to have any particular regard for which end was up, but they've always been hanging on to something. If they're not walking or hanging on to something - that's not good (or it may be about to molt). Any orientation, with hanging on - not a problem.


----------



## aznb0i (Feb 14, 2008)

she die today


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Aznboi


----------



## aznb0i (Feb 14, 2008)

any reason why this happen?? All my other shrimp are doing fine. maybe shes to old? I will check my water. I do weekly 50% water change.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Could be it was just her time.
Sometimes a 50% water change kills a few shrimp for me.......I have moved to just 20 - 30% weekly water changes in my shrimp tanks.
Do you have any plant weights in that tank or are you feeding them something with copper in it?


----------



## aznb0i (Feb 14, 2008)

all my water are aged water taken out from my 120 gallon tank(nothing else but plain water). I am not sure if my food contain copper. I will double check but here is the food that I feed my shrimp: veggie pellet(jemhco), krills pellet, cyclop eez flakes, spiralina flakes, NLS growth pellet, shrimp pellet, frozen bloodworm, frozen krills, and I think thats about it. I am guessing its her time. No plant weight but I do use a small DIY co2.


----------



## go9ma123 (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks like your water wasn't good for your shrimp. It can also caused by water shock which you may didn't do the right acclimation. When I had my frist cherry shrimps and amano shrimps, they were upside down in few hours... but, after I changed 25-30% of 1day reserved water, they all came back to normal in few hours. The best way is cyle long enough and if you getting water from other tank, make sure you test out the water.


----------

